Ask HN: As a jobseeker – pay a small fee to fill out applications quicker? - a_lifters_life
======
JSeymourATL
This was the BlueSteps model, pay a fee to join an 'exclusive' database for
lazy headhunters. Plenty of suckers still out there, as the recent Mega
Millions Lotto demonstrates. PT Barnum would approve.

~~~
a_lifters_life
Thoughts on this?

~~~
JSeymourATL
Linkedin jobs has an Apply button, one-click. BOOM!

And it's currently still free to job-seekers, the service is covered by fees
paid for by job posters. It does little to actually improve the the speed or
quality of matching people to jobs.

------
sharemywin
no. not me.

